# New earrings



## jackrat (Sep 5, 2011)

Saw these on ebay and had to have them.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2011)

The image is gone. I wanna see!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 5, 2011)

Of course you had to have them. Perfect


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you plan on wearing them... They are cool earrings


----------



## jackrat (Sep 5, 2011)

Oops,sorry.Here we go!






She makes lots of different species. If you don't see what you are looking for,let her know and she'll make some for you. And yes,I'll wear them. I also got a pair on posts.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## coreyc (Sep 5, 2011)

jackrat said:


> Oops,sorry.Here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Do you have her link I could not find them my daughter would love a pair


----------



## african cake queen (Sep 5, 2011)

just love them. lindy


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 5, 2011)

Super cute!!! Nice find!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 9, 2011)

Wonder if I could find a pair of sulcatas...


----------



## jackrat (Sep 9, 2011)

They probably have sulcatas. If,not they will make up whatever species you want,no problem. The link is,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Footed-...189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483ef55695


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, they are even cheap. Do we get to see you posing with them?


----------



## jaizei (Sep 10, 2011)

They are nice earrings. 
----

I thought they looked familiar. Same artist. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Is-this-real#axzz1XJPSfjiG


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 10, 2011)

They are gorgeous. I love the little stud versions.

I'd prefer them on a necklace or bracelet though, and they don't do leopards.


----------

